# Vet Tech program Rats in danger of Euth. Any Rescues?



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

Hello, I'm not sure if anyone would like to get involved, but a unfortunate albeit mortifying situation has come to my attention. 

I don't know many details.. but a old friend of mine is majoring in Vet Tech and has been sent to Albany, NY for a couple weeks of specialty classes or something there. 

Anyhow, she called me today practically sobbing because they are doing work with Rats and the rats will all be disposed of... euthanized when the class is over. 
The students are apparently allowed to take their Rat home so my friend was asking me to adopt hers, she has fallen head over heels in love with her, and says the rat is the sweetest. (And she's more of a cat person ).

Well, I've said yes but I know there are other Rats whose lives are in danger. My future new girl is a PEW.. I assume they most likely all are. I know she can take the Rat home on Monday.

I don't know how many rats total there are, I almost don't want to know unless necessary. I have quite a full house right now, or else It'd be tempting to take on more. 

If anyone would like to get involved I can find out more details, but if not, I do understand these things happen every day and PEWs are hard to home. 

Worse comes to worse, at least I'm able to save one and I'll try not to let it get to me too much.


----------



## glider11 (Sep 7, 2011)

Could your friend suggest to the person in charge of the program that they bring them to a local animal shelter instead of putting them down?


----------



## socal_sarah (Mar 5, 2013)

Aww, that's terrible!  Good for you for adopting at least the one little girl.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

I second the suggestion about approaching a local rescue to see if they can take them, or you can start trying to line up homes yourself. Your friend may not be able to find out how many until the end of the class - sometimes the students are given the option of adopting themselves if they want to. I've had three groups of Harlan rats come into my shelter from a vet tech program; a group of 3, a group of 4 and a group of 5, but the numbers may be larger if it's a bigger school/class. 

They can be tough to rehome, but in my experience they have wonderful sweet personalities, calm and friendly, so that really helps - especially if you can get potential adopters to meet them. Good luck!


----------

